# Motivational songs



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

So i thought it would be pretty cool if we could all post some of the songs (and their lyrics) that are helpful to listen to when things arent so good (basically the whole time for us). I'm always looking for new songs to add to my pod and new artists so any you guys wanna post would be great. I've got tonnes of great songs already so i'll start off with a song i was listening to today and i swear it made me feel a whole lot better.

Get through this - Art of dying
I've seen better days yeah
So says the mirror
It's hard to find divinity when you're the king of men

If I can get through this
I can get through anything
If I can make it through this
I can get through anything

If I can get through this
I can get through anything
If I can make it through this
I promise you, I promise you

It could be much worse
But the call is close
Tomorrow's my reason for today to let go

If I can get through this
I can get through anything
If I can make it through this
I can get through anything

If I can get through this
I can get through anything
If I can make it through this
I promise you, I promise you

If I can get through this
I can get through that
If you cut me wide open
I can cut you some slack
If you come when I'm leaving
I might never be back
I know its not easy
just a matter of fact

If I can get through this
I can get through that
If you cut me wide open
I can cut you some slack
If you come when I'm leaving
I might never be back
I know it's not easy
just a matter of fact

If I can get through this
I can get through anything
If I can make it through this
I can get through anything

If I can get through this
I can get through that
If you cut me wide open
(If I can get through this)
I can cut you some slack
If you come when I'm leaving
(If I can get through this)
I might never be back
I know it's not easy
(If I can get through this)
just a matter of fact


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

Crawling by Linkin Park is a really good one, too.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Im too lazy to post specific songs and lyrics right now, but I will, for now I will just list some amazing bands that I posted about in another thread:

"Explosions In The Sky" "Laura" "Mogwai" "The Appleseed Cast (later albums)" "Helios" "God Is An Astronaut" "Kyte" "Mono" "Gregor Samsa" "Ludovico Einaudi" "Godspeed! You Black Emperor" "iLiKeTRAiNS" and ofcourse "Sigur Ros".


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pink Floyd- Fearless

You say the hill's too steep to climb,
Climb it!
You say you'd like to see me try,
Climb it!
You pick the place and I'll choose the time
And I'll climb
The hill in my own way
Just wait a while, for the right day
And as I rise above the treeline and the clouds
I look down, hear the sound of the things you said today
Fearlessly the idiot faced the crowd, smiling
Merciless, the magistrate turns 'round, frowning
And who's the fool who wears the crown
Go down in your own way
And everyday is the right day
And as you rise above the fearlines his brow
You look down
Hear the sound of the faces in the crowd


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Pink Floyd- Fearless


that song looks really good,i'll add it to my pod


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

"Prelude To A Kiss" Alicia Keys

Sometimes I feel..... like I don't belong anywhere.
And it's gonna take.... so long for me to get to somewhere.........

Sometimes I feel so heavy hearted.., but I can't explain cuz I'm so guarded.
But that's a lonely road to travel, and a heavy load to... bear.

And it's a long, long way to heaven but I gotta get there.....
Can you send an angel.....?
Can you send me an angel...... to guide me.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> that song looks really good,i'll add it to my pod


Glad I could be of service.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Inzom said:


> "Godspeed! You Black Emperor"


I see im not the only one to hear of them


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

The Air that I Breathe - All That Remains. Great song! Really helps with a depressive mood.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

this song is so dp friendly its awesome :
Almost alive - the underserving

The troubles we make
Our biggest mistakes
Questions that we cannot escape

It won't be long until they are gone
Just find a way to hold on

Cheer up
We're almost alive
Wipe the tear from your eye
It's alright

Don't give up
The end is in site
There's more than this life
We're almost alive

Don't spend your days
Lost in a sway
With questions that we cannot face

Don't run away, don't be afraid
Lonely will someday go away

Cheer up
We're almost alive
Wipe the tear from your eye
It's alright

Don't give up
The end is in site
There's more than this life
We're almost alive

And all that we've been
Will come to an end
These lonely days will fade away

The feelings we hide
Will all come to life
And we will finally be alive

Cheer up
We're almost alive
Wipe the tear from your eye
It's alright

Don't give up
The end is in site
There's more than this life
We're almost alive


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Im going to post a song from my favorite album of all time, Madonna's American Life. It is a truly inspirational masterpiece. I'll post two songs
I'm So Stupid & Nobody Knows Me


"I'm So Stupid"





'Cause I used to live
In a fuzzy dream
And I wanted to be
Like all the pretty people

I'm so stupid
'Cause I used to live
In a fuzzy dream
And I used to believe
In a pretty pictures
That were all around me
But now I know for sure
That I was stupid

[Chorus:]

Please don't try to tempt me
It was just greed
And it won't protect me
Don't want my dreams
Adding up to nothing
I was just looking for
Everybody's looking for something

I'm so stupid
'Cause I used to live
In a tiny bubble
And I wanted to be
Like all the pretty people
That were all around me
But now I know for sure
That I was stupid
Stupider than stupid


"Nobody Knows Me"





I've had so many lives
Since I was a child
And I realise
How many times I've died
I'm not that kind of guy
Sometimes I feel shy
I think I can fly
Closer to the sky

No ones telling you how to live your life
But it's a setup until you're fed up

This world is not so kind
People trap your mind
It's so hard to find
Someone to admire

I&#8230; I sleep much better at night
I feel closer to the light
Now I'm gonna try
To improve my life

No ones telling you how to live your life
But it's a setup until you're fed up
It's no good when you're misunderstood
But why should I care?
What the world thinks of me
Won't let a stranger
Give me a social disease

Nobody, nobody knows me
Nobody knows me
Nobody knows me
Like you know me

Nobody knows me
Nobody knows me
Nobody knows me
Like you know me

No ones telling you how to live my life
But it's a setup, and I'm just fed up
It's no good when you're misunderstood
But why should I care?
What the world thinks of me
Won't let a stranger
Give me a social disease

I don't want no lies
I don't watch TV
I don't waste my time
Won't read a magazine

I&#8230; I sleep much better at night
I feel closer to the light
Now I'm gonna try
To improve my life


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

*This is from one of the songs that i wrote, which you can find on the link in my sig. it's called Tranquility*

(Verse1)
Living free is everything
Be anything you wanna be
Hope one day that you will see
You have everything you need 
Moved on from negative life
I'll just do what I think is right
Broke through the confusion
No more of this illusion

(Chorus)
Nothing is what it seems
Time to grow and redeem
Throw out the drive to be insane
Free from your negative chains

(Verse2)
Lock up all the bad things
Don't wait for what the future brings
Lost among the dead breed
Now found and now a new seed
Give pride to who you are now
Fate helped you when you were down
Untouched by the useless
Forget those who oppress

(Chorus)
Nothing is what it seems
Time to grow and redeem
Throw out the drive to be insane
Free from your negative chains


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Daniel C said:


> Crawling by Linkin Park is a really good one, too.


 I love Linkin Park! I so relate to their lyrics!


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

These OST's will make you very happy and relaxed.
Wind / Gusty Garden (Warning: this will make you cry out of beauty): 



Gerudo Valley is very nice: 



Great Fairy's Fountain: 



I got to love Kōji Kondō.


----------



## Draith (Sep 25, 2010)

*Modest Mouse - Float On* "We'll all float on okay, and we'll all float on anyway"

*Modest Mouse - Dashboard* "It should of been could of been worse than you would ever know. The dashboard melted but we still have the radio"

*VNV Nation - Fearless* "I'm not alone, I'm not afraid, I'm not unhappy. These are all the things I say to myself everyday"

Modest Mouse seems to sing about positive thinking







Love it, it always makes me feel a bit better. VNV is just awesome! :3


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

There are a bunch of Motion City Soundtrack songs that I find not necessarily motivational, but easy to relate to, especially because of my anxiety/depression.

From the album 'I Am the Movie'
Modern Chemistry
A-OK

From 'Commit This to Memory'
Everything is Alright
Attractive Today
Feel Like Rain

From 'Even If It Kills Me'
Last Night
Broken Heart
Even If It Kills Me

From 'My Dinosaur Life'
A Life Less Ordinary (Need a Little Help)
Disappear
Delirium
Hysteria
Skin and Bones
The Weakends


----------

